# SAVE THE FROGS! 1st Annual Frog Poetry Contest



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

The SAVE THE FROGS! 1st Annual Frog Poetry Contest is officially underway!

Both professional and amateur artists are welcome to enter the contest. Entry is free and there are cash prizes and other giveaways:
Frog Poetry Contest | Cash Prizes

Our goal is to have thousands of schools worldwide taking part in the Frog Poetry Contest on Save The Frogs Day – April 28th, 2009:
Save The Frogs Day | April 28, 2009

The Frog Poetry Contest will promote awareness of the amphibian extinction crisis by actively involving a wide sector of society, and we plan to advertise the contest in school systems worldwide. The best Frog Poems will be used to create a book of Frog Poetry that will be published and distributed internationally. All proceeds from sales of the book will go towards SAVE THE FROGS! amphibian conservation efforts. The book will be illustrated by the winning entries from our concurrent 1st Annual Frog Art Contest:
Frog Art Contest | Cash Prizes

The Japanese poet Basho wrote a famous haiku in the 17th century:

古 池 や 
蛙 飛 込 む 
水 の 音

Furuike ya 
Kawazu tobikomu 
Mizu no oto 

Which is translated as:

The old pond
A frog jumps in
The sound of water.

Please send us your 21st century poems of any length, form or style. 

The old pond
Frogs are in danger
Poets jump in.

Have a Basho!

You can help spread the word by pasting the following picture on your website:









You can put this flyer up at your school or office.
The PDF is available here.









Good luck and have fun!
Kerry
SAVE THE FROGS! Founder & Executive Director
Kerry Kriger


----------

